

Ask HN: The Walled Garden vs the Bazaar - is Apple dead? - SeamusBrady

Proprietary Unix vs the Bazaar (Linux): the Bazaar wins.<p>Proprietary APIs Browsers vs the Bazaar (Open Web Standards): the Bazaar wins.<p>Proprietary Web Servers vs the Bazaar (Apache): the Bazaar wins.<p>In many cases, the more open, democratic Bazaar has won against proprietary closed systems.<p>Apple seems to be turning their mobile platforms into proprietary closed Walled Gardens.<p>Has this achieved a short term increase in quality (allegedly) but consigned Apple to long term failure?<p>The Bazaar seems to win nearly all the time.
======
stonemetal
_Proprietary Unix_ software

 _Proprietary APIs Browsers_ software

 _Proprietary Web Servers_ software

 _mobile platforms_ hardware

You seem to have forgotten Apple is a hardware company and it will use OSS
whenever it is seen as an advantage. Right now Closed software helps prevent
competitors so that is the road they travel.

------
dzlobin
Yeah, apple is really dead. They just released a huge product that the average
consumer is crazy about. They will make even more billions than they usually
do, and they are "dead". Face it, the hacker crowd will always have a soft
spot for android and some of us will be die hard android fans, but as far as
apple vs android goes, apple is winning and is head and shoulders above this
competition.

At least for now

~~~
SeamusBrady
OK, the title is slightly melodramatic :)

I agree that Apple are doing well _now_ , but that is not the issue. I think
they may have damaged their long term prospects, which in IT is the next 5
years.

------
verec
No. All the "Bazaar" is is "Pop Culture". Lack of taste or long term effort,
immediate satisfaction and everything else needed to boost your own little ego
irrespective of the _value_ you bring (or not) to the world.

Quit complaining, quit whining! Start your very own Apple, and _then_ come
back and tell us about the walls and what not.

------
bgnm2000
Upon reading the title, I thought to myself, "not a chance, this person is
nuts."

That said, I would say it will certainly cause problems for apple down the
road, when window mobile 7 is everywhere - and android has a better UX.

~~~
dzlobin
Are you high? Android has a better ux??

Android can be more open, and faster and everything else, but they will never
get the upper hand on Apples UI design and UX.

~~~
bgnm2000
Thanks man, I said WHEN. Android's UX is disgusting right now, give it a few
years.

